# Wanted duck croak pot recipe



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone??????? The simpler the better


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Throw the duck breasts in the croak pot with some beef base cook them till done drain strip meat lengh wise stir in bbq sauce put on bun and eat :beer:


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

Zogman, Here are two ideas. One is crock pot, one is baked dish.

Crock Pot;

Always brown the duck first, preferably after cutting each breast lengthwise (across the grain) into 1/2 inch strips or cubing. Place in crock pot, add mushroom, celery, rice soup whichever one or mixture suits your taste. Leave in crock pot until tender. This is good served over egg noodles.

Baked: This is the one wild game my wife will eat.

Again, brown the strips first. Rub olive oil in glass or ceramic 8X13 or whatever size baking dish will work. Layer bottom with dried beef slices, then duck, followed by mushroom, chicken soup mixture of your choice mixed with sour cream. Make sure you rinse the salt off the dried beef before using!!

155MM


----------



## rwestb (Oct 17, 2005)

Brown duck breasts first. Then I coat the bottom of the crock with cream of musroom soup. Then add duck breasts and cover with bacon and onion and a layer of cream of mushroom soup. If you have more breasts just repeat. Cook on low for 5 hrs or high for 3.5hrs. You can't over cook. This makes a great gravy for potatoes also.


----------

